# Unanswered questions



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

1. Ever wonder about those people who spend $2.00 apiece on those little bottles of Evian water? Try spelling Evian backwards: NAIVE 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

2. Isn't making a smoking section in a restaurant like making a peeing section in a swimming pool? (My sentiments exactly) 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

3. OK.... so if the Jacksonville Jaguars are known as the "Jags" and the Tampa Bay Buccaneers are known as the "Bucs," what does that make the Tennessee Titans? 


*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

4. If 4 out of 5 people SUFFER from diarrhea...does that mean that one enjoys it? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

5. There are three religious truths: 
a. Jews do not recognize Jesus as the Messiah. 
b. Protestants do not recognize the Pope as the leader of the Christian faith. 
c. Baptists do not recognize each other in the liquor store or at Hooters. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

6. If people from Poland are called Poles, why aren't people from Holland called Holes? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

7. Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

8. If a pig loses its voice, is it disgruntled? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~! *~*~*~* 

9. Why do croutons come in airtight packages? Aren't they just stale bread to begin with? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

10. Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist but a person who drives a racecar is not called a racist? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

11. Why isn't the number 11 pronounced onety one? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

12 If lawyers are disbarred and clergymen defrocked, doesn't it follow that electricians can be delighted, musicians denoted, cowboys deranged, models deposed, tree surgeons debarked, and dry cleaners depressed? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

13. If Fed Ex and UPS were to merge, would they call it Fed UP? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

14. Do Lipton Tea employees take coffee breaks? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

15. What hair color do they put on the driver's licenses of bald men? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

16. I was thinking about how people seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they get older; then it dawned on me .....they're cramming for their final exam. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

17. I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks, so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? toothpicks? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

18. Why do they put pictures of criminals up in the Post Office? What are we supposed to do, write to them? Why don't they just put their pictures on the postage stamps so the mailmen can look for them while they deliver the mail? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

19 If it's true that we are here to help others, then what exactly are the others here for? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

20. You never really learn to swear until you learn to drive. 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

21. Ever wonder what the speed of lightning would be if it didn't zigzag? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

22. If a cow laughed, would milk come out of her nose? 

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

23. Whatever happened to Preparations A through G? 


As income tax time approaches, did you ever notice: When you put the two words "The" and "IRS" together it spells 
"THEIRS"?


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

I just had a George Carlin flashback.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Great one...funny!!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

scroll said:


> Great one...funny!!


Bump for an old thread, LOL


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Bump for an old thread, LOL


I was just getting ready to comment on how old these jokes were. Then i saw that the thread is from 08. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A good joke _never_ dies. It gets told, retold, forwarded, printed, posted, passed around and repeated ad infinitum. Then, when the laughter finally dies down, it gets bumped and the hilarity begins all over again! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:

Inquiring minds want to know the answers....


----------

